# command translation



## kondziq (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, 

Can anyone translate this for me please?


```
%set echo_style=both ; alias precmd 'echo $cwd:q >>/tmp/mc-kondziq/mc.pipe.6582;kill -STOP $$'
```

This was in my console's history, and I'm 1000000% sure I never typed anything like this. I was trying to read a bit on the net about it, but this is I think way too advanced for me  (yes, I'm a n00b!) So I just wonder where this came from and what does it mean. Anyone ? 

Thanks a lot!
K.


----------



## fonz (Jun 19, 2011)

*Must be something MC does*

Are you by any chance using Midnight Commander?

The first part with the bit that goes `% set echo_style` is quite harmless, see tcsh() if you like.

The rest of the line makes sure that before every prompt, the current working directory is written to the named pipe you see there and the shell is suspended. I suspect this is part of Midnight Commander's job control mechanism.

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## _martin (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at the home page of the midnight commander - it was added as a feature. Author's explanation can be found there.

So if you are using misc/mc, it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## kondziq (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, that helped a lot!

K.


----------

